# All That Twist > Image Corner >  Hurricane Katrina Pictures

## Endurer



----------


## manni9

OMG!!!!
Allah Kher kare,Well i saw some more horribal pics,after the Hurricane.
And Mr. Bush,well he has no idea how to manage any thing!!!!

----------


## Endurer

yeah but that eyewall was horrific man!!!!!!

----------


## Zaheer

Semi Tsunami :S

----------


## Endurer

exactly.. yehi soch raha tha mein

----------


## pinkyraja

astagfirullah

----------


## elektra

hey guys maina pata hai kya suna tha
that america ka soldiers na iraq ma aik khaas jaga pa hammla kiya tha
uss ka theeek 5 min baad katrina a gaee
i hope some of u get the point
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## george

> OMG!!!!
> Allah Kher kare,Well i saw some more horribal pics,after the Hurricane.
> And Mr. Bush,well he has no idea how to manage any thing!!!!


According to the US constitution, it is the responsibility of the states to care for its' people. The Mayor of New Orleans and the Govenor of Louisiana failed to manage the situation. President Bush had to step in and it wasn't until he did that the situation was brought under control. I know. I was there.

-george

----------


## Eternity

:Frown:

----------


## rikpitti

god dont let this happen plz

----------


## TISHA

it is sooooooooooooo sad

----------

